# Ratings system



## Thomas murphy (Aug 26, 2021)

Anyone else notice that the ratings system is flawed? I have been driving for Uber almost a year and a half and this system never changes. I have the same ratings I had when I started


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Everyone starts with a 5. If you're still a 5 after a year and a half you are an extraordinary driver.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Everyone starts with a 5. If you're still a 5 after a year and a half you are an extraordinary driver.


I'm 4.99 after 4 years. But at times it dipped down as low as 4.90, I think. I've really focused on customer experience the last year or two. Not giving them any amenities, but polite, friendly conversation, respect, and most importantly SMOOTH driving. Smooth like Jazz, Smooth like Buttah. Smooth like your grandmother was sitting in the car with you. That makes all the difference.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ted Fink said:


> I'm 4.99 after 4 years. But at times it dipped down as low as 4.90, I think. I've really focused on customer experience the last year or two. Not giving them any amenities, but polite, friendly conversation, respect, and most importantly SMOOTH driving. Smooth like Jazz, Smooth like Buttah. Smooth like your grandmother was sitting in the car with you. That makes all the difference.


It also really helps when you dont 1* paxes too


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Thomas murphy said:


> Anyone else notice that the ratings system is flawed? I have been driving for Uber almost a year and a half and this system never changes. I have the same ratings I had when I started


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I noticed things are fine, meaning my rating doesn't drop, as long as I'm handing out five stars. Once I start handing out ratings less than five stars, I noticed my rating starts going down.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> I noticed things are fine meaning my waiting doesn't drop as long as I'm handing out five stars. Once I start handing out ratings less than five stars, I noticed my rating starts going down.


_RATINGS ARE ALL A SCAM!!!!!!_


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

the rating system has more flaws then cheap diamond


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

It really doesn't matter . Uber can send disciplinary fake rider team to mix with your trip requests and able to raise your rates up or mostly 
" down " as they feels like it. Just keep on driving till they will deactivate you or put full stop with background check which indefinitely won't finish processing and keeps you off the platform for forever .


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

For me it never fails i get to 4.99 and drop to 4.95 quickly. A year later I get back up to 4.99 and the drop hits again. I think I have about 2-3 months to go before I get back up to 4.99 to repeat the cycle. Ratings are a joke, everyone knows it, they just make Uber feel good.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

It's not a flaw, its based off the last 500 rides so you will need to push out the bad ratings by completing more trips.

Most rated rides are just new 5 star rides replacing old 5 star rides so you won't see a difference until a bad rating drops off and replaced with a new 5 star ride.

Also almost half your riders won't rate you either so you can't assume you will get rated on every trip like drivers rate riders


----------

